# Don't know what to do :(



## mommaof4 (May 7, 2012)

Hi
Let me start with some info first. I'm a 33 yr old mom of 4. My husband is 34. We have been together for 13 yrs and married for 12. The last few months I have notice a change in my husband. He was never a drinker and nownhes going out 2 to 3 times a week. He doesn't come home either; says hes at a friends house. Last night he told me he thought about leaving me and he cant stand coming home sometimes. He used to be all over me and now he barely touches me. I don't know what to do. He said if he leaves that he will support the kids and me. I think he might be depressed. Anyone ever have a situation like this?
Thanks for reading


----------



## youngandnaive (Apr 26, 2012)

I haven't had a situation like this, I am only 21 but I do have an opinion if it helps! I think that you should ask him if he would go to counseling with you. Tell him to think about everyone involved and not just himself. He may be having a mid-life crises or something. He could be depressed or maybe he has done something he is ashamed of... Has he said anything beyond leaving you, like reasons why..?


----------



## mommaof4 (May 7, 2012)

youngandnaive said:


> I haven't had a situation like this, I am only 21 but I do have an opinion if it helps! I think that you should ask him if he would go to counseling with you. Tell him to think about everyone involved and not just himself. He may be having a mid-life crises or something. He could be depressed or maybe he has done something he is ashamed of... Has he said anything beyond leaving you, like reasons why..?


Thank you
He says that he doesn't know why he feels they way he does. He said that maybe he needs to get away and think. I don't think hes cheating but I cant be sure. I think he needs to see a doctor.


----------



## youngandnaive (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree, his behaviors turning so drastically with such a long time being married are scary. I am so sorry you are going through this, I know how difficult it must be. You stay strong and keep me updated. I'm curious as to what it is that has made him act this way. With this being said, I think you should lay down some boundaries for him also. If he needs time away, then tell him to go stay with his parents or someone who you trust.. And if he stays let him know that going out drinking and staying at a friend's place is not acceptable for a married man with four children who need his attention, love, and an honorable father-figure in there life.. He needs to shape-up in front of his kids or need be take a break and stay with his parents and figure things out..


----------



## mommaof4 (May 7, 2012)

youngandnaive said:


> I agree, his behaviors turning so drastically with such a long time being married are scary. I am so sorry you are going through this, I know how difficult it must be. You stay strong and keep me updated. I'm curious as to what it is that has made him act this way. With this being said, I think you should lay down some boundaries for him also. If he needs time away, then tell him to go stay with his parents or someone who you trust.. And if he stays let him know that going out drinking and staying at a friend's place is not acceptable for a married man with four children who need his attention, love, and an honorable father-figure in there life.. He needs to shape-up in front of his kids or need be take a break and stay with his parents and figure things out..


Thank you. Its nice to have someone else to talk too. Hes my best friend and I don't want to lose him.


----------



## youngandnaive (Apr 26, 2012)

You're welcome, I'll pray that things work out for you two.


----------



## fallensoldier (May 6, 2012)

Depressed? Are you sure? What about an affair?


----------

